# Please show me your silver blacks!



## mrsj (May 23, 2011)

Foal and adult pics if you have them would be great.

Thanks all,

Maria


----------



## MindyLee (May 23, 2011)

I sold this one so dont have adult pic but here's my 2008 colt

Silver Maples Like A Rock "Chevy"


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2011)

These are my silver black horses. I do not have foal pictures of the mares.

*Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope*, silver black mare (black + silver):







*Edgewoods Skip To My Lou*, silver black pinto mare (black + silver):






And E*ricas Echos of My Destiny HOF*, a _smokey_ silver black stallion (black + silver + cream):


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 23, 2011)

I love Silver Dapple! This is Lil Lily in winter coat, (very dirty too) but you can see her blonde dapples in her chocolate coat




And this is Lil Lily in her summer coat just recently




She has more dapples and silver color this year. She just turned three so that could be because of her maturing colors or she has much better nutrition that brought out the silver and dapples. She was the one I drove 5 hours one way to get and then paid a ridiculous amount to rescue. But we sure love her.


----------



## mrsj (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful, all of them. Silvers are my absolute favourite!

Thank you.


----------



## CheyAut (May 23, 2011)

Sharpie (CheyAuts Write Out Loud) foal and shaved yearling (hard to see his spots in these pics, but the dark hairs are growing back now)


----------



## CheyAut (May 23, 2011)

Still haven't come up with a name for this guy... born this month











And Shakespeare as a foal, yearling, and a pic his owner sent me from this past winter (he's a two year old now)


----------



## Kendra (May 23, 2011)

Baby Hawk






Grown up Hawk






Image

New additions:






Pippa <3






Peterbilt ;-)


----------



## ohmt (May 24, 2011)

Here is a silver black pinto filly as a foal






and then as a 2 year old






Here is a silver black mare as a foal






And all grown up-she's a dark one


----------



## ohmt (May 24, 2011)

And now a light one-silver black filly






And as a yearling going through her VERY ugly duckling stage and just developing her appaloosa characteristics






And another silver black mare-homozygous for silver and black






I've got quite a few silvers


----------



## ohmt (May 24, 2011)

Here are a couple of horses that LOOK silver, but are not.

Black varnish appaloosa stallion-tested homozygous black, negative for silver











Bay Appaloosa Filly-When we clipped off her foal fuzz she looked very 'grey-ish' and we figured she'd get her color back, but she never did.











this is her pre clip






I see a lot of people with horses who they think have a silver, but don't, and a lot of people with horses who they think don't that do. Silver can be tricky sometimes!


----------



## mrsj (May 24, 2011)

Thanks - so just out of interest are minis often homozygous for silver?


----------



## PaintNminis (May 24, 2011)

I think Silver Blacks are One of my Favorite Colors





I got this Filly in September, from San Juan Miniatures





She is Silver Black with Huge Dapples and High White Socks

Bondes Bouncin B Red Hot Mikayla





2009 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple Minimal Pinto

Reserve Grand Champion Halter Mare, Grand Champion Jr Mare, Futurity Champion






and I know this Mare Probably Doesn't Count but I LOVE her!











She is a Silver Black with a Dun Gene, I was Blessed to get her from Tami of Oak Park Miniatures





Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue











2008 AMHA/AMHR Silver Grulla 31.5"






Pardon the Baby Pictures it has been Raining non Stop


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 24, 2011)

Here is River Rose Tonka Weicon, siver black and white sabino gelding.





As an adult:






His sire: HSF Grande Finale out of Lucky Four Strike Me Silver:


----------



## mrsj (May 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, thanks


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 26, 2011)

I finally found a picture of one of my grandson and his silver dapple gelding. My grandson is Trenton, and the gelding is Bob. I have 12 grandchildren and 3 great grand children.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## mrsj (May 26, 2011)

I agree, a really great picture. They look very content together.

Here's my silver dapple (Raffles in my avatar) as a foal, he has been away getting gelded but will be back tomorrow so I'll get some more photos then.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for your kind compliments, yes they are very contented. In the winter when he "bob" looks like a chocalate palomino trent always says "I want his dapples back" Trent is going to show him this year again at the 4-h shows and county fair. He showed him at the Spring Fling in NC. This horse is almost as awesome as my beloved grand son, they are both gentlemen.



I know I'm gushing, but I so love my grand children, and my two year old grand son is also crazy about the little horses so I guess I'll have another addict in the family.


----------



## mrsj (May 26, 2011)

Gush away!


----------



## Jennywashere (May 26, 2011)

Here is my daughter at her first show ever this year with Pal our 20 year old silver dapple.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 26, 2011)

Oh how cute, I love her shirt!


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 28, 2011)

D as a 2 year old






D a few years back at nationals (2005 I believe), so a 5 year old






D freshly clipped as a 9 year old






D today, 11 years old. Please no harsh critique, this is my first time driving, and he has only had 20 days on him since 2008


----------



## love_casper (Jun 1, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


>








This guy is absolutely gorgeous!!! Can't stop staring at him. Looks just like a tiny version of an Arab/Welsh pony I used to ride. And blue eyes too.... wow. Good thing Maryland is too far for me to pop over and ponynap him!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 1, 2011)

Your boy D is just beautiful in my opinion!


----------



## mrsj (Jun 2, 2011)

D is smashing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you. You never know what your going to get when you clip him, hes a different color every time. His mane has went from a silvery white to a dark grey color, and hes starting to get a grey stripe down the middle of his tail. I do miss his dapples though


----------



## mrsj (Jun 8, 2011)

My Raffles, 21 months old


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 8, 2011)

We have a couple silver dapples. Both are appaloosa.

Maple Hollows Custom Chrome aka Henry (please excuse his bad clip job



)











Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee aka Chicky


----------

